# Orif tillaux fragment...please help me code



## madrake (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello,
I have a Dr who did an ORIF of Tillaux fracture according to his dictation.   I don't know how to code this.
Any ideas?


----------



## DianeSanchez (Jul 1, 2009)

Could you be looking for talus fracture? If so 28445


----------



## madrake (Jul 1, 2009)

No, it's not a talus fx.  Here is what he says.
We made an incision in the anterior aspect of the lateral ankle.  A 4.5 mm cannulated screw was place across the Tillaux fragment closing this fragment beautifully.


----------



## KatieGal (Jul 2, 2009)

If he is doing an open treatement of a fracture, check out code 27827 for the tibia - this is what I use.


----------



## martnel (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with Kate.  27827

From eMedicine:
The term Tillaux fracture is an eponym describing a fracture of the anterolateral tibial epiphysis that is commonly seen in adolescents. The fragment is avulsed due to the strong anterior tibiofibular ligament in an external rotation injury of the foot in relation to the leg. This injury is rarely seen in adults, because the ligament gives way instead of avulsing the tibial fragment from its epiphyseal attachment, resulting in a ligament injury known as a Tillaux lesion.


----------



## madrake (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you for your help.  I'm going to use the 27827.


----------

